# Video from Arkansas Snow Goose Hunts



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

This is from our march 3rd hunt. We had 103 snows down by 7 am. 




This one is from February 25, ended up with 125 for the day. 




And unfortunately now they're all gone except for a few small groups, have fun up north guys!


----------



## goose pit (Mar 29, 2011)

Awsome!! :thumb:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet!! I couldent believe the same group came around three times....In ND that doesnt happen in the spring to often


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Our experiences have been the first group that gets off roost has come straight in, everybody unload on them, cover back up immediately and they come right back, after that they go a few fields over then slowly trickle back in to our field.

Then again we are shooting mostly juvies and ross this late.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's awesome....nice work


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Flippin' awesome. I like the comment - "I love my life". Couldn't have said it better sitting under a swarm like that!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Love the pile after the volley into the birds on the ground/jumping up. Never ever had that many land in the decoys like that!


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Neither have we, it was definitely an experience, it's unreal how determined/driven/ignorant juvies are.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

nice video's, that first video is really good.....


----------



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent!!! Sorta suprised you had that many in Ark. a few days ago.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

And that is a snapper mow em down inning! Nice work!


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

what kind of rotary is that???


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a two arm rotary behind us that I bought from here about 3 years ago, and the other one we got at Macks Prairie Wings down here in arkansas.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

yea, i was talking about the 3 armed one.. :beer:


----------

